# How old should my puppy be when I bring him home?



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking 6 weeks but someone told be 8 weeks is the right time. I cant seem to find a straight answer online so I guess where best to ask than a German Shepherd forum!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No sooner generally than 8 weeks. I prefer to get mine at 9-10 weeks actually.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

8 weeks. I hope the breeder you are considering isn't letting them go at six.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> No sooner generally than 8 weeks. I prefer to get mine at 9-10 weeks actually.


oh wow thank you very much!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> 8 weeks. I hope the breeder you are considering isn't letting them go at six.


oh no, I had not asked him when but my girlfriend had just gotten a lab puppy yesterday and they let hers go at 6 weeks... then again it wasnt from a breeder just from some guy.

I just called him and he said 8 weeks...

he has his parvo shot and deworming, what do I need to do once I get him at 8 weeks?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He will continue to need vaccines. I generally do Distemper/Parvo shots at 8, 12, and 16 weeks and Rabies at 20 weeks (although it may depend on vaccination regulations in your area). I usually worm my puppy again at 16 weeks. Your vet will be able to advise you on all the vaccines that are recommended for your area or living situation.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I would NEVER bring a pup home one second before he turns 8 weeks. I didn't bring home Lucy until she was 9.5 weeks. If a breeder wants you to take the pup before that age, make sure you go somewhere else for a puppy. Taking a pup before that age can lead to a ton of behavioral problems down the road.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

IMHO a puppy should be at least 8 weeks old before going to his new home.

In some states there are laws limiting the age you can get a puppy. I don't know how accurate this chart is, but you can see if your state is listed.
Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax was just shy of 7 weeks when we brought him home. The breeder said it was OK because we had another dog. 
I'm glad we brought him home at that age, he instantly bonded with me and now follows me everywhere outside. 
My last puppy I picked up when she was 11 weeks and she was more independant at that age.
It could just be their two different personalities though.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> Jax was just shy of 7 weeks when we brought him home. The breeder said it was OK because we had another dog.


I'm glad everything turned out ok with your latest pup, but that is not good advice by your breeder.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for the replies! The puppy will definitely be staying with the mom till 8 weeks then! I appreciate all the replies.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

My GSD said:


> I was thinking 6 weeks but someone told be 8 weeks is the right time. I cant seem to find a straight answer online so I guess where best to ask than a German Shepherd forum!


Our puppies never leave their mother and/or sibs until they are 10 weeks old. If you want a detailed explanation as to why, I'd be happy to explain.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

EJQ said:


> Our puppies never leave their mother and/or sibs until they are 10 weeks old. If you want a detailed explanation as to why, I'd be happy to explain.


I would love to hear why! Im here to learn lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone else 8 wks at the earliest...gives you plenty of time to check out the puppy section to get an idea what you're in for  those little sharks are a handful


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> I'm glad we brought him home at that age, he instantly bonded with me and now follows me everywhere outside.


I brought Tessa home at 1 yr (rescue) and I can tell you the bond is not lacking as a result!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Lin said:


> I brought Tessa home at 1 yr (rescue) and I can tell you the bond is not lacking as a result!


I agree. Ace was 5 months when we rescued him. No problem with the bond. He is still a mamma's boy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Mya was 5 when I adopted her...Cheyenne 8 when I got her...and their bond was / is just as strong as Ava's who I adopted when she was a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

EJQ said:


> Our puppies never leave their mother and/or sibs until they are 10 weeks old. If you want a detailed explanation as to why, I'd be happy to explain.


I'm interested to why you choose no puppy before 10 weeks too. Not that I don't agree with you (I brought Lucy home at 9.5 weeks), I'm just interested why you chose 10 weeks as a better time than 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## Clbwhittington (May 18, 2010)

YAY for your new puppy! I would really suggest not getting him at 6 weeks. That's when got ours and I think it was too early. I have a feeling his bitiness and fear of other dogs might not be as bad if he had more time with littermates and mom for those natural corrections and interactions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Clbwhittington said:


> YAY for your new puppy! I would really suggest not getting him at 6 weeks. That's when got ours and I think it was too early. I have a feeling his bitiness and fear of other dogs might not be as bad if he had more time with littermates and mom for those natural corrections and interactions.


Very nice 4th post :thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my boy when he was 11 weeks. I think that is a fantastic age to bring home a puppy! 

So I prefer 10-12 weeks old


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I got my boy when he was 11 weeks. I think that is a fantastic age to bring home a puppy!
> 
> So I prefer 10-12 weeks old



Sadly the father only has OFA'd hips not elbows etc. The dam doesn't have any of that. No ofa or such. The puppy had a hot spot in his rear and I don't know anything about hot spots and worried they might return or something.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry your not having much luck on the pup thing but don't rush it you will find your perfect match (better yet they will find you) You have a lot on your plate with recovery you really don't want to have a bad puppy match as well that would be hard for anyone to deal with.

I'm keeping tabs on ya  and see your posting all around asking for help on age and breeders and rescues and everything else you are not getting defensive when someone says something you may not want to hear you simply listen and apparently learn because you are taking everyones advice perfectly. With as much as I see people ask for advice and then get mad one someone gives it or simply ignores it and does what they want anyways you make me very proud to see you listening and learning so well  Wishing you all the best and if you need help never hestitate to PM me.

Oh I would also like to know the reason behind the 10 wk thing. From the way it sounded I assumed you are a breeder and don't let your pups go before 10 weeks either way I'd like to know why you say 10.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Oh I would also like to know the reason behind the 10 wk thing. From the way it sounded I assumed you are a breeder and don't let your pups go before 10 weeks either way I'd like to know why you say 10.


Are you talking about me? 

I am no where near a breeder 

I had 2 puppies at the same time, I got them at 8 weeks old, both of them couldn't hold their bladders, they had to go out every half hour or they would have an accident. They had no attention span whatsoever and they constantly napped.

I got Sinister at 11 weeks old from a BYB and he was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old, so I only had to deal with accidents for a week and a half. He only had 2 accidents, which were both my fault. He also listened better and could pay attention more than my previous 2 pups did. I believe that him being with the breeder and the other dogs and puppies helped greatly with socializing him.

I am getting a female GSD puppy next Sept. and already know my breeder and talk to him daily, he agreed to hold onto my puppy until she is 11 or 12 weeks old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think 8 weeks is the norm.
i got my pup at 9 weeks and everything
is fine.

i asked the breeder to start crating him
before got him.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Are you talking about me?
> 
> I am no where near a breeder


nope  was talking to EJQ.

He/She said "our pups never leave before 10 weeks old" so sounded like he/she was a breeder. Either way I was curious as to the specific 10 wk mark.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> nope  was talking to EJQ.
> 
> He/She said "our pups never leave before 10 weeks old" so sounded like he/she was a breeder. Either way I was curious as to the specific 10 wk mark.


 
oh! oops :blush:


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

We bought our new puppy Chewey home a 5 weeks of age, because the Mother quit nursing. I hear what the others say but we vetted him immediately and he turned out to be the best dog we ever owned. We started training him the minute I bought him home. He was completely house trained by 6 weeks and would follow commands by 7 weeks. I guess it just depends on the dog.


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Very nice 4th post :thumbup:


 When we got Chewey the vet suggested that I act as if I were his litter mates. LOL!! When he would play to rough I would squeal as if I were one of his siblings. I know that sounds crazy but it taught him to be more gentle. We were lucky, he was a smart dog and learned very quickly.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Our last two dogs we got as pups at 7.5 weeks -so far so good with both of them. However, we had a lab before that, who we got at 10 weeks, and it was SO much easier to potty train him. He was basically already potty trained when we brought him home, he could sleep through the night, and it was really nice. When we got Minnie, I said no way am I getting a pup this young again (7.5 weeks), it's 10 weeks and up for me. Well, then Tanner came along at 7.5 weeks anyway. Our lab was less mouthy too - not sure if it's a breed thing or if it was those few extra weeks around the razor sharp puppy teeth of his littermates.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I'm so sorry your not having much luck on the pup thing but don't rush it you will find your perfect match (better yet they will find you) You have a lot on your plate with recovery you really don't want to have a bad puppy match as well that would be hard for anyone to deal with.
> 
> I'm keeping tabs on ya  and see your posting all around asking for help on age and breeders and rescues and everything else you are not getting defensive when someone says something you may not want to hear you simply listen and apparently learn because you are taking everyones advice perfectly. With as much as I see people ask for advice and then get mad one someone gives it or simply ignores it and does what they want anyways you make me very proud to see you listening and learning so well  Wishing you all the best and if you need help never hestitate to PM me.
> 
> Oh I would also like to know the reason behind the 10 wk thing. From the way it sounded I assumed you are a breeder and don't let your pups go before 10 weeks either way I'd like to know why you say 10.



Thank you, I really appreciate it that. I am just trying to get the perfect puppy and in return I want to learn to be able to give him the best possible home!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

kensbuns1 said:


> We bought our new puppy Chewey home a 5 weeks of age, because the Mother quit nursing. I hear what the others say but we vetted him immediately and he turned out to be the best dog we ever owned. We started training him the minute I bought him home. He was completely house trained by 6 weeks and would follow commands by 7 weeks. I guess it just depends on the dog.


That was my experience as well. I know it's really risky but it seemed worth it. I learned socialization was crutial at 5-8 weeks and seeing as we live downtown around many small dogs, I wanted to start with the training and socialization as early as possible. It was a very nerve wracking experience though, we spent about $500 in vet visits from my paranoia that he was going to drop dead from my irresponsible choice but it turned out he never had anything and I was just a basket case. I did have to wake up with him 2x a night for the first few weeks, then once, then he slept through the night around 12 weeks. I think he was 10 weeks when he last had an accident in the house. 
I think it's different if you pick up your dog early to begin working with him than to just take him home early because he's cute and you can't wait any longer. 
I've gone out of my way to acclimate Jax to all sorts of situations before he learns to fear things. Our other dog is afraid of her shadow so I wanted to avoid this with Jax. He's great with crowds, kids, dogs, streetcars, heights, water, loud noises, thunder, etc. Except nail clippers. He'd chose a bed of coals over a nail clipper


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Jax was just shy of 7 weeks when we brought him home. The breeder said it was OK because we had another dog.
> I'm glad we brought him home at that age, he instantly bonded with me and now follows me everywhere outside.
> My last puppy I picked up when she was 11 weeks and she was more independant at that age.
> It could just be their two different personalities though.


 
I brought Sinister home at 11 weeks and he is hands down a Mama's boy. He is very, very bonded to me. He follows me everywhere and goes everywhere with me. I dont think that me and him could get more bonded with each other. I think we would both risk our lives to save each other.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

I love the name Sinister! It's like so Sinister hahahahaha


----------

